# MAIL , les pièces jointes font planter "Mail"



## krismas35 (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
ma config:
iMac G5 sous Mac OS 10.5.7 à jour
N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse sur le forum (sauf erreur de ma part)

J'utilise mail depuis que j'ai acheté cet imac (décembre 2007) et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce genre de problème, le voici >>> il m'est impossible de lire ou d'envoyer des mails contenants une pièce jointe (type jpg, doc, pdf etc ...). Quand j'ouvre "Mail"(à jour), je peux lire tous les messages sans pièces jointes, mais dès que je me positionne sur un mail avec une pièce jointe, il se ferme et m'affiche une fenêtre (voir image jointe), où si je crée un nouveau message avec pièce jointe, il se referme aussi >>> c'est donc bien lié aux pièces jointes.
*
Mes tentatives pour résoudre le problème*:
1/ vérifications et réparations des autorisations = _sans résultat_
2/ nettoyage de tous les caches (utilisateur et système) =  _sans résultat_
3/ suppressions de com.apple.mail.plist = _sans résultat_
4/ suppression du dossier "mail" dans la librairie du compte utilisateur = _sans_ _résultat_
5/ redémarrage  ALT + CMD + P + R deux fois de suite (Réinitialisation de la PRAM et de la NVRAM) = _sans résultat_
6/ je n'ai pas testé sur une autre session, car j'en n'ai pas ... j'attends de voir les réponses avant, s'il y en a bien sûr.
7/ Ré-installation de la combo 10.5.7 = _sans résultat_
8/ copier/coller de mon dossier mail depuis mon clône et depuis timemachine = _sans résultat _

En attendant de trouver une réponse, j'utilise "Entourage" qui fonctionne bien, même avec les pièces jointes. 
J'attends vos suggestions avec impatience. merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2009)

Rebonjour

sur le premier fil je t'avais dit que le sujet serait déplacé ( par la moderation..)

quiqu'il en soit je répète
-créer une 2 e session et y tester Mail avec une de tes adresses secondaires


----------



## krismas35 (22 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Rebonjour
> 
> sur le premier fil je t'avais dit que le sujet serait déplacé ( par la moderation..)
> 
> ...



Désolé pour le déplacement du fil ....

J'ai crée une 2ème session et mail fonctionne correctement (j'ai envoyé des rtf et pdf en pièces jointes d'un compte gmail à un compte free). Et je fais quoi maintenant ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2009)

et bien tu respires  car c'est une bonne nouvelle
"quelque chose" est pourri dans un de tes fichiers Mail session1
chercher lequel prendra autant de temps ou plus que de refaire ta structure mail au propre

plein de sujets là dessus 
en gros 
Mail fermé déplacer tous les fichiers -dossiers Mail de ta session ( le dossier Mail , les plists , les caches) hors de leur emplacements ; dans des dossiers temporaires  sur le bureau par exemple
(les caches tu peux les poubelliser direct)

puis refaire au moins un compte email et importer ( via Mail) en pointant l'ancien  dossier Mail déplacé
tu auras alors une BAL importation
avec tout dedans
ensuite tu  , recrées tes autres comptes emails, reranges et ca devrait aller


----------



## krismas35 (22 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien tu respires  car c'est une bonne nouvelle
> "quelque chose" est pourri dans un de tes fichiers Mail session1
> chercher lequel prendra autant de temps ou plus que de refaire ta structure mail au propre
> 
> ...



Merci pour les infos mais le problème reste toujours entier ! 
Est-ce que le cache des polices pourrait être la cause ? ou un p'tit coup de defragmentation complète avec optimisation ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2009)

il peut y avoir plein de causes
en particulier des plugs  ou customisation nazes ( comme l'hallucinant cooliris , top plantogene) 
en tous cas ton OS n'est pas en cause , mais UN truc sur la session


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai fait un nettoyage du cache des polices >> sans résultat. J'ai même supprimer tous les mails contenant des pièces jointes, toujours pas de changement. Je pensais que cela pouvais venir de "Pathfinder" mais même désactiver, rien de changé... je désespère et pense que je vais utiliser "entourage" en attendant de trouver une solution.
je reste attentif à toutes propositions d'idées.

Merci à tous


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2009)

Quand Mail plante et ouvre une fenêtre avec un bouton "Rapport". Clique sur ce bouton, fais une copie du texte du fichier de rapport et vient le coller ici... On devrait y trouver des pistes sur ce qui cause ce plantage


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand Mail plante et ouvre une fenêtre avec un bouton "Rapport". Clique sur ce bouton, fais une copie du texte du fichier de rapport et vient le coller ici... On devrait y trouver des pistes sur ce qui cause ce plantage



c'est vrai que je n'y avais même pas pensé :

Process:         Mail [6840]
Path:            /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
Identifier:      com.apple.mail
Version:         3.6 (935)
Build Info:      Mail-9350000~1
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [540]

Interval Since Last Report:          461796 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           5199
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  35491 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   70

Date/Time:       2009-06-23 13:34:15.486 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.7 (9J61)
Report Version:  6
Anonymous UUID:  A64ED416-4B0E-40C4-9813-0984D0995B65

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Application Specific Information:
-[MailApp _synchronouslyTellSyncServicesToRegisterAndSync]

Dyld Error Message:
  Symbol not found: _JVMGetJVMsWithCurrentArchitectureForTask
  Referenced from: /Users/KRIS/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/MacOS/JavaPluginCocoa
  Expected in: /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/JavaVM

Visiblement c'est Java qui bugg ?? est-ce qu'un coup d'Onyx (reconstruction des caches partagés Dyld) ferait l'affaire ? dois-je réinstaller java ?
j'attends les réponses avec impatience !!!


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2009)

Je suggèrerais de réappliquer la mise à jour 10.5.7 (en téléchargeant la evrsion Combo sur le site d'Apple), ainsi que la mise à jour Java récemment publiée.

Mais auparavant (comme Mail ne plante pas dans l'autre session), comparer le contenu de /Bibliothèque/Internet Plugins des 2 sessions et notamment la présence (ou pas) et le numéro de version de JavaPluginCocoa.bundle qui est présent dans la session Kris et semble à l'origine du plantage....


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suggèrerais de réappliquer la mise à jour 10.5.7 (en téléchargeant la evrsion Combo sur le site d'Apple), ainsi que la mise à jour Java récemment publiée.
> 
> Mais auparavant (comme Mail ne plante pas dans l'autre session), comparer le contenu de /Bibliothèque/Internet Plugins des 2 sessions et notamment la présence (ou pas) et le numéro de version de JavaPluginCocoa.bundle qui est présent dans la session Kris et semble à l'origine du plantage....



Merci Rémy,
j'ai déjà réinstallé la combo 10.5.7 y'a deux ou trois jours (sans succès) et là je suis en train de télécharger la dernière mise à jour Java. En attendant, en regardant la version de mon JavapluginCocoa.bundle (rapport fait par "pathfinder") j'ai tiré un rapport sur la version installée dans ma bibliothèque/Internet Plugins:

Nom affiché :    JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
    Nom :    JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
    Chemin :    /Users/KRIS/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
    URL :    file://localhost/Users/KRIS/Library/Internet%20Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/
    Type :    Paquet
    Valence du dossier :    1
    Autorisations :    drwxrwxr-x (775)
    Propriétaire :    501 - KRIS
    Groupe :    20 - staff
    Date de création :    29 septembre 2007 08:53
    Date de modification :    29 septembre 2007 08:53
    Date de mod. des attributs :    17 avril 2009 16:07
    Date d'accès :    23 juin 2009 13:59
    Date de sauvegarde :    
    Volume :    NON
    Dossier :    OUI
    Paquet :    OUI
    Application :    NON
    Invisible :    NON
    Verrouillé :    NON
    Ouvert :    NON
    Déplaçable :    OUI
    Readable:    OUI
    Writable:    OUI
    Supprimable :    OUI
    Alias Mac :    NON
    Lien symbolique :    NON
    Icône personnalisée :    NON
    Extension masquée :    NON
    Numref du volume :    -100
    ID du dossier parent :    570693
    Mode d'autorisations :    16893 (040775), (0x41FD)
    ID Nud :    834330
    Flags de nud :    16
    Flags de partage :    0
    Privilèges utilisateur :    0
    Accès utilisateur :    7
    Flags du Finder :    0 (0x0)
    Flags étendus du Finder :    0 (0x0)
    Position dans le Finder :    (0, 0)
    Dimensions de la fenêtre du Finder :    haut 0, gauche 0, bas 0, droite 0
    Position de la barre de défilement :    (0, 0)
    ID du dossier Corbeille du Finder :    0
    Device de l'Inode :    234881026
    Nombre de liens physiques :    3
    Type de device :    0
    Blocs alloués au fichier :    0
    Taille bloc I/O optimale :    4096
    Flags définis par l'utilisateur :    0 (0x0)
    N° de génération de fichier :    0

    Méta-données Spotlight :    22 attributs
    Nom affiché :    JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
    Type :    Paquet
    Content Tree :    com.apple.package, public.directory, public.item
    Contenu créé :    2007-09-29 08:53:46 +0200
    Contenu modifié :    2007-09-29 08:53:46 +0200
    Content Type :    dyn.ah62d4qmuhk2x42xzr3wg23k
    Dates dutilisation :    (    2007-09-29 00:00:00 +0200)
    Ouverture :    2007-09-29 08:53:46 +0200
    Nom du fichier :    JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
    créé le :    2007-09-29 08:53:46 +0200
    Modifié le :    2007-09-29 08:53:46 +0200
    Propriétaire :    501
    Groupe :    20
    Nombre déléments :    1
    Fichier invisible :    0
    Type :    0
    Creator :    0
    Finder Flags :    0
    Icône personnalisée :    0
    Extension de fichier masquée :    0
    Modèle :    0
    Étiquette du fichier :    0


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

regarder le plug de la session


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> regarder le plug de la session


  Merci Pascal et Remy,
j'ai enfin résolu mon problème en supprimant simplement le bundle /Users/KRIS/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle et pour l'instant tout fonctionne à merveille. Donc à l'avenir je lirai plus en détail les rapports et agirai en fonction. Si j'ai supprimé le bundle c'est parce que dans ma deuxième cession ou j'ai testé mail qui fonctionnait parfaitement, j'ai remarqué que le dossier internet Plugins était vide, j'ai donc supprimé ce bundle.

Encore merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

A titre informatif 
je n'ai AUCUN plug dans internet plugin de biblios de mes sessions

ils sont tous dans la biblio du DD


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A titre informatif
> je n'ai AUCUN plug dans internet plugin de biblios de mes sessions
> 
> ils sont tous dans la biblio du DD



Ah ???!!! bizarre ..... c'est pas moi qui les ai mis là en tous cas. Probablement des logiciels tiers qui installent les plugins ici, et des logiciels que tu n'utilises peut être pas ??? (voir image de mon dossier internet plugins) le dossier internet plugins du disque dur est différent siffle


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

totalement anormal

et vu que tu en as beaucoup je dirai que c'est  pas un hasard  ou une erreur d'install par l'exterieur
mais conséquences de tes manips 

et j'utilise beaucoup de ce que tu as et j'ai des install standards 
et je n'ai RIEN dans mes biblios de comptes

en passant 2 commentaires annexes
le plug Pando , c'est pour pando le truc à gros fichiers?
( y a mieux depuis; pando devient assez plantogene)

et je constate que tu as un plug MEGA plantogene
l'innefable cooliiris
Aaaah vivre avec des frissons


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> totalement anormal
> 
> et vu que tu en as beaucoup je dirai que c'est  pas un hasard  ou une erreur d'install par l'exterieur
> mais conséquences de tes manips
> ...


 
Je vais supprimer tous les plugins pour voir (en faire une copie avant bien sûr).
Je n'utilise plus pando depuis longtemps, bizarre que le plugin soit encore là; j'utilise podmailing maintenant, mieux je trouve. Et sinon quel genre de plantage engendre cooliris ??


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

fais une recherche 
mais mauvaise réputation , et c'est pas venu tout seul
-
et je me demande si tu ferais pas des doubles install? 
- une globale:  niveau Applications du DD 

et parfois une autre ou une maj.... niveau TON sous dossier d'applications à toi , dans la session
( erreur tres commune)


----------



## krismas35 (23 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> fais une recherche
> mais mauvaise réputation , et c'est pas venu tout seul
> -
> et je me demande si tu ferais pas des doubles install?
> ...



Je ne comprends pas ta remarque concernant mes "doubl'install" ???


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

As tu un dossier Applications DANS ta session?

si c'est oui
les plugs des applis liées sont alors installés dans ta session uniquement et pas niveau OS


----------



## apparence (13 Juillet 2009)

krismas35 a dit:


> Merci Pascal et Remy,
> j'ai enfin résolu mon problème en supprimant simplement le bundle /Users/KRIS/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle et pour l'instant tout fonctionne à merveille. Donc à l'avenir je lirai plus en détail les rapports et agirai en fonction. Si j'ai supprimé le bundle c'est parce que dans ma deuxième cession ou j'ai testé mail qui fonctionnait parfaitement, j'ai remarqué que le dossier internet Plugins était vide, j'ai donc supprimé ce bundle.
> 
> Encore merci à tous




j'ai eu le meme pb cette semaine, cela a bloqué Mail, Safari 4, et NetNewWire...

merci pour ce post et la solution.



le souci est apparu apres la mise a jour demandée par Apple sur mon PowerBook Intel avec 10.5.7


----------

